# Aktualizacja flasha

## utopij

Witam.

Własnie zauważylem ze w portage jest już zaktualizowana wersja wtyczki netscape-flash...

mam nadzieje że nie będzie to taki kat dla firefoxa jak poprzednia.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Zwierzak

Wersja 9.0.31.0 jest w portage już od naprawdę od dłuższego czasu, z co najmniej 4 miesiące (jak zainstalowałem 2007-03-0 :Cool: , więc nie wiem skąd to odkrycie.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Wersja 9.0.31.0 jest w portage już od naprawdę od dłuższego czasu

 

Już jej nie ma   :Laughing:  .

Błąd 185141.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## utopij

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Wersja 9.0.31.0 jest w portage już od naprawdę od dłuższego czasu, z co najmniej 4 miesiące (jak zainstalowałem 2007-03-0, więc nie wiem skąd to odkrycie.

 

Chodziło mi o wersje 9.0.48.0

W kazdym razie u mnie działa dosyć w porządku, nie zaobserwowałem żadnych problemów.

No i w koncu moge sobie klip z YT  na pełnym, ekranie wyswietlic  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## sir KAT

Na 9.0.31.0 też wszystko działało bez problemów.

----------

## utopij

No niestety u mnie poprzednia wersja powodowała częste  zwisy lisa, zwłaszcza przy przechodzeniu z klipu na kolerjny...    także, nie było mowy o w miare komfortowym przeglądanianiu youtube. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Chaos Engine

A co z Operą ? Ktoś sprawdzał czy działa?

----------

## wuja

 *Chaos Engine wrote:*   

> A co z Operą ? Ktoś sprawdzał czy działa?

 

Działa. Na YT, przy dwóch, idących równocześnie filmach(jeden na pełnym ekranie), obciążenie procesora ok. 50%, ale swobodnie można się przelączać. Nie zaobserwowałem żadnych problemów.

----------

## Belliash

podepne sie by nie smiecici spytam... co to do cholery ma byc?   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
>>> Downloading 'http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'

--07:56:23--  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'

Resolving fpdownload.macromedia.com... 84.53.162.70

Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|84.53.162.70|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,608,602 (2.5M) [application/x-gzip]

50% [========================================================>                                                         ] 2,608,602    127.75K/s    ETA 00:20

07:56:43 (127.86 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz' saved [2608602/2608602]

!!! Couldn't download 'install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'. Aborting.
```

Pasek doszedl do polowy, pobral50% a widzimy ze pobral 2608602 z 2608602...  :Neutral: 

Co do ch***?   :Laughing: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> podepne sie by nie smiecici spytam... co to do cholery ma byc?  8O  :roll: 
> 
> ```
> >>> Downloading 'http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'
> 
> ...

 

Nie wiem, też tak miałem. Dałem jeszcze raz "imerga" i poszło bez problemu. (-:

----------

## Vegan

```
[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  [M]7.0.68 {M}9.0.48.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  9.0.48.0(17:38:55 13 VII 2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

Obecnie obie wersje flasha w portage sa zamaskowane   :Shocked: 

----------

## arek.k

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> Obecnie obie wersje flasha w portage sa zamaskowane

 

Próba downloadu kończy się u mnie następujaco: 

```
 * Checking MD5 for flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz ...                  [ !! ]

 * Checking RMD160 for flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz ...               [ !! ]

 * Checking SHA256 for flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz ...               [ !! ]

 * Checking MD5 for install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ...              [ !! ]

 * Checking RMD160 for install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ...           [ !! ]

 * Checking SHA256 for install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ...           [ !! ]
```

Czy ktoś wie co dzieje się z net-www/netscape-flash?

Niby coś jest w ChangeLog, ale co to niby oznacza w praktyce?

----------

## cerbero

Niby jest podany powód:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "netscape-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.48.0 (masked by: package.mask)

# Olivier Crête <tester@gentoo.org> (14 Jul 1007)

# We can't mirror. Different upstream mirrors have different versions

# and the tarballs are unversioned

# And the older versions are affected by critical remote security vulnerability

# See Gentoo bug #185141

```

Ale czy trzeba od razu twardo maskować pakiet?

Nie można wprowadzić do ebuildu fetch restriction, tak żeby użytkownik musiał sam pobrać odpowiednią wersję i umieścić w distfiles?

----------

## sir KAT

Tarballe różnią się tylko rozmiarem a nazwę mają taką samą, dziwne to trochę.

----------

## cerbero

Ja z instalacją tej wersji flasha poradziłem sobie następująco:

1. Odmaskowałem pakiet

2.Pobrałem z oficjalnej strony Adobe obydwie wersje najnowszego Flasha tzn zarówno install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz jak i flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz i umieściłem je w distfiles.

3. Ponieważ emerge po wywołaniu z kontrolkami -pv dalej pluło się o jakieś 2kB i próbowało pobierać całość od nowa z mirrorów wygenerowałem od nowa digest.

4. Emergowałem Flasha.

5. Sprawdziłem na stronie Adobe czy rzeczywiście mam najnowszą wersję.

----------

## Chaos Engine

ee, mimo że mam ~x86 to jednak na flasha poczekam aż będzie przynajmniej przetestowany porządnie

----------

## utopij

Wygląda na to że problem już jest zażegnany.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

